# us against them mentality



## danalto

Hi, WR. Sempre da *True Justice*, leggete per favore l'intro di QUESTO THREAD visto che la scena è sempre la stessa. 
Juliet dice la sua sul progetto del regista: _"Senza offesa, ma se spera di convincere il governo a occuparsi di questa gente è folle."_

SAVON: 
Why not? The powers that be created the situation.These people, the good and the bad, are products of the environment that the government created. Perhaps your job is blinding you to that.
JULIET: 
That what you think? That all cops have got a us against them mentality?
SAVON:
Perché, scusi? Le alte sfere hanno creato questa situazione! Questa gente, i buoni e i cattivi, sono prodotti dell'ambiente creato dal governo. Ma forse il suo lavoro non le fa vedere certe cose.
JULIET:
È questo che pensa? Che tutti i poliziotti credono _(che significa, una cosa tipo mors tua vita mea?)_


----------



## AlabamaBoy

> tipo _mors tua vita mea_


Non esattamente, non la vita  e la morte, ma i poliziotti non credono di servire i cittadini, ma  invece credono che i cittadini siano i loro nemici.


----------



## danalto

AlabamaBoy said:


> Non esattamente, non la vita  e la morte, ma i poliziotti non credono di servire i cittadini, ma  invece credono che i cittadini siano i loro nemici.



Got it, but now I'm way too tired to find a solution!  Grazie, Bill!


----------



## Blackman

Vai sul letterale, magari non sarà lo stesso identico significato, ma la resa è ottima.....

_...che tutti i poliziotti ragionino col "noi contro di loro"?_ et similia....


----------



## danalto

Visto il suggerimento di AB, mi starei arrampicando su questa stradina qui:

J*ULIET
È questo che crede? Che per noi poliziotti i cittadini rappresentino il nemico?*


----------



## Blackman

Va bene, ma converrai che la resa è molto diversa da _us against them_...


----------



## danalto

Blackman said:


> Va bene, ma converrai che la resa è molto diversa da _us against them_...



Certo che sì, e se mi dovesse venire un'idea migliore la propongo qui.  Ma questa sequenza mi sta facendo diventare matta, e voglio fissare qualche paletto! 


*JULIET
È questo che crede? Che i poliziotti vedano nei cittadini l'eterno nemico ?*


----------



## alfio1

muro contro muro?


----------



## ectropion

Proviamo un po' di cose:
"Che tutti i poliziotti si sentano in guerra/in lotta/ col resto del mondo?"
"Che tutti i poliziotti credano di avere contro il resto del mondo?"
"Che per tutti i poliziotti il mondo sia un nemico?"
"Che nella mente di tutti i poliziotti ci sia un "noi contro loro"?


----------



## danalto

ectropion said:


> Proviamo un po' di cose:
> "Che tutti i poliziotti si sentano in guerra/in lotta/ col resto del mondo?"
> "Che tutti i poliziotti credano di avere contro il resto del mondo?"
> "Che per tutti i poliziotti il mondo sia un nemico?"
> "Che nella mente di tutti i poliziotti ci sia un "noi contro loro"?



SAVON	
Perché, scusi? Questa situazione l'hanno creata le alte sfere! La divisione in buoni e cattivi…è prodotta dall'ambiente che il governo ha creato! Ma forse il suo lavoro ormai l'ha resa insensibile (a certe cose.)
better: Ma ormai il suo lavoro l'avrà resa insensibile.
JULIET	
È questo che crede? Che per tutti i poliziotti il mondo sia un nemico?

_*A me risultano comunque slegate, la prima e la seconda...*_


----------



## Gianfry

La traduzione più aderente al testo e più idiomatica mi sembra questa:
_Cosa crede? Che tutti i poliziotti pensino "o con noi o contro di noi"?_


Nota a margine: io direi "sono il prodotto di un ambiente".


----------



## danalto

Gianfry said:


> La traduzione più aderente al testo e più idiomatica mi sembra questa:
> _Cosa crede? Che tutti i poliziotti pensino "o con noi o contro di noi"?_
> 
> 
> Nota a margine: io direi "sono il prodotto di un ambiente".



Ora provo anche la prima. 

P.S.: ambiente??? Non trovo nulla di più "esatto"!


----------



## ectropion

Com'è il registro del discorso? "frutto di un contesto"? "il prodotto di una situazione"?


----------



## danalto

ectropion said:


> Com'è il registro del discorso? "frutto di un contesto"? "il prodotto di una situazione"?



Juliet è una scocciatissima poliziotta che fa parte di un'Unità Speciale, costretta (l'Unità) dal Sindaco a fare da baby sitter a questo regista e alla sua troupe, visto che Savon ha ricevuto minacce di morte. Devono girare questo documentario in un ex campo d'internamento abitato da personaggi pericolosi.

P.S.: questa battuta, che non va malissimo, è lunga da morire!
*è il prodotto di un ambiente creato dal governo! Ma ormai il suo lavoro l'avrà resa insensibile.*


----------



## Gianfry

_Buoni e cattivi sono (figli / il risultato) di un clima voluto/generato/creato dal governo!_
Se proprio devi accorciare, allora ti propongo un bel:
_Se ci sono buoni e cattivi, è solo colpa del governo!_


----------



## danalto

Bello *figli di* e *frutto di*...

_(ce la posso fare...)_

Ci siamo quasi, solo la fine della battuta _(a queste cose)_ non mi soddisfa:

*SAVON	
Perché, scusi? Questa situazione l'hanno creata le alte sfere! Se ci sono buoni e cattivi…la colpa è del governo! Ma il suo lavoro l'avrà resa insensibile a queste cose!*


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Scusa, dan, non c'entra niente col tuo problema, ma forse sarebbe interessante discutere del perché in "_That all cops have got a us against them mentality_", l'articolo indefinito è "a".
A me pare che si crei uno iato fastidioso.
GS


----------



## entrapta

Giusta osservazione


----------



## danalto

Spesso su questi script ho trovato refusi ed errori, ma secondo me questa volta non si tratta di uno sbaglio, hanno voluto sostantivare (bello, sto verbo) l'ntera frase. O no?


----------



## Blackman

danalto said:


> Spesso su questi script ho trovato refusi ed errori, ma secondo me questa volta non si tratta di uno sbaglio, hanno voluto sostantivare (bello, sto verbo) l'ntera frase. O no?


 
Anche io la vedo così, infatti l'ho messa tra virgolette nel mio post precedente. Ti do la mia ultima versione, alla luce degli interventi di tutti:

SAVON: 
Why not? The powers that be created the situation.These people, the good and the bad, are products of the environment that the government created. Perhaps your job is blinding you to that.

_Perché no? Il sistema ha creato questa contrapposizione. Questa gente, i buoni e i cattivi, sono il risultato del clima che il governo ha creato. Forse/magari il mestiere che fai ti impedisce di vedere._

JULIET: 
That what you think? That all cops have got a us against them mentality?

_E' questo che pensi? che tutti i piedipiatti abbiano la sindrome da accerchiamento?_

_E' questo che credi? che tutti gli sbirri vedano il cittadino come il nemico?_


----------



## danalto

Blackman said:


> Anche io la vedo così, infatti l'ho messa tra virgolette nel mio post precedente. Ti do la mia ultima versione, alla luce degli interventi di tutti:
> 
> SAVON:
> Why not? The powers that be created the situation.These people, the good and the bad, are products of the environment that the government created. Perhaps your job is blinding you to that.
> 
> _Perché no? Il sistema ha creato questa contrapposizione. Questa gente, i buoni e i cattivi, sono il risultato del clima che il governo ha creato. Forse/magari il mestiere che fai ti impedisce di vedere._
> attento però che *to blind to somethingg *significa *rendere insensibile*
> 
> 
> JULIET:
> That what you think? That all cops have got a us against them mentality?
> 
> _E' questo che pensi? che tutti i piedipiatti abbiano la sindrome da accerchiamento?_
> 
> _E' questo che credi? che tutti gli sbirri vedano il cittadino come il nemico?_


Io sono una dialoghista acerrima nemica dei vocaboli piedipiatti e sbirro . Ci faccio entrare sempre e comunque *poliziotto*!


----------



## Blackman

danalto said:


> Io sono una dialoghista acerrima nemica dei vocaboli piedipiatti e sbirro . Ci faccio entrare sempre e comunque *poliziotto*!


 
Peggio per te, _poliziotto_ lo usa mia madre e tutta la sua banda di _settantenni_.......mentre a me ricorda un noto fumetto spinto degli anni '70, _la poliziotta..._


----------



## Gianfry

Blackman said:


> Peggio per te, _poliziotto_ lo usa mia madre e tutta la sua banda di _settantenni_....


Voto anch'io per poliziotto, black. Eppure sono _decisamente _più giovane di te


----------



## Blackman

Gianfry said:


> Voto anch'io per poliziotto, black. Eppure sono _decisamente _più giovane di te


 
Scherzavo, ovviamente. Il punto però, è sempre il termine che sceglierebbe il personaggio in un determinato contesto, non quello che diremmo noi. E _poliziotto_ in bocca a un poliziotto, a mio avviso, suona sempre stonato. Forse userebbe _la polizia_, oppure _gli agenti_. Oppure _noi sbirri/piedipiatti ( cops,_ per l'appunto _)_ in questo contesto.


----------



## Gianfry

Blackman said:


> Scherzavo, ovviamente. Il punto però, è sempre il termine che sceglierebbe il personaggio in un determinato contesto, non quello che diremmo noi. E _poliziotto_ in bocca a un poliziotto, a mio avviso, suona sempre stonato. Forse userebbe _la polizia_, oppure _gli agenti_. Oppure _noi sbirri/piedipiatti ( cops,_ per l'appunto _)_ in questo contesto.


Sì, forse "la polizia" suona meglio, in questo caso. Ma secondo me "sbirro" e "piedipiatti" sono cliché dei dialoghisti, come "fottuto" e "dannato" o "dannazione". Mai sentito nessuno nella vita reale pronunciare queste parole...


----------



## danalto

Blackman said:


> Scherzavo, ovviamente. Il punto però, è sempre il termine che sceglierebbe il personaggio in un determinato contesto, non quello che diremmo noi. E _poliziotto_ in bocca a un poliziotto, a mio avviso, suona sempre stonato. Forse userebbe _la polizia_, oppure _gli agenti_. Oppure _noi sbirri/piedipiatti ( cops,_ per l'appunto _)_ in questo contesto.



Ovvio che dipende sempre dal contesto!! 
Ma io non ho *mai *scritto sbirro o piedipiatti in un mio adattamento! Per carità!



Gianfry said:


> Sì, forse "la polizia" suona meglio, in questo caso. Ma secondo me "sbirro" e "piedipiatti" sono cliché dei dialoghisti, come "fottuto" e "dannato" o "dannazione". Mai sentito nessuno nella vita reale pronunciare queste parole...



 È doppiaggese.


----------



## Blackman

Gianfry said:


> Sì, forse "la polizia" suona meglio, in questo caso. Ma secondo me "sbirro" e "piedipiatti" sono cliché dei dialoghisti, come "fottuto" e "dannato" o "dannazione". Mai sentito nessuno nella vita reale pronunciare queste parole...


 
E' vero, sono dei cliché e anche un po' datati, ma l'argomento qui è proprio un cliché sulla polizia: il cliché che per la polizia il cittadino è il nemico. Il tono di Juliet è indispettito. Per questo secondo me Dan potrebbe fare un'eccezione e usare un termine più in tono.


----------



## Gianfry

Blackman said:


> E' vero, sono dei cliché e anche un po' datati, ma l'argomento qui è proprio un cliché sulla polizia: il cliché che per la polizia il cittadino è il nemico. Il tono di Juliet è indispettito.


Blck, mi sembra che tu stia confondendo. Anche se Juliet avesse colto un cliché, non può rispondere usandone consapevolmente un altro, a meno di non calcare la mano ironicamente (e non mi sembra questo il caso); tantomeno può farlo il dialoghista, che risponderebbe a un cliché intradiegetico con uno extradiegetico. E scusa i paroloni


----------



## Blackman

Gianfry said:


> Blck, mi sembra che tu stia confondendo. Anche se Juliet avesse colto un cliché, non può rispondere usandone consapevolmente un altro, a meno di non calcare la mano ironicamente (e non mi sembra questo il caso); tantomeno può farlo il dialoghista, che risponderebbe a un cliché intradiegetico con uno extradiegetico. E scusa i paroloni


 
Allora forse non so cos'è un cliché, perché questo scambio di battute mi sembra infarcito di cliché e luoghi comuni: da quello che vede il governo colpevole di tutti i mali a quello che vede la polizia nemica di tutti.

Dal Treccani:

_Cliché_

*2.* fig. Espressione priva di originalità, spesso ripetuta, e perciò *fastidiosa*; frase fatta, stereotipata, abusata; *concetto o giudizio ormai cristallizzato*; comportamento, atteggiamento banale, scontato: _esprimersi attraverso clichés tradizionali_; _ripetere continuamente le solite cose_, _secondo un c_. _ormai sorpassato_


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ottimo lavoro, Black.

Magari, tanto per esser sicuri che l'attore collochi gli accenti di frase nei punti giusti:

"_Perché no? Questa contrapposizione l'ha creata il sistema_". 

GS

PS Mi rendo conto che rispondo a un post della pagina precedente, ma non riesco a cancellarlo in nessun modo...


----------

